# [Erreur] - UnicodeEncoderError ascii codec et python[Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Je rencontre actuellement un petit soucis :

- pour compiler ca-certificates

- l'utilisation de flaggie

```
emerge app-misc/ca-certificates-20180409.3.37
```

```
PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" emerge ca-certificates -v
```

 *Quote:*   

> >>> /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/Staat_der_Nederlanden_Root_CA_-_G2.crt
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/dbapi/_MergeProcess.py", line 234, in _spawn
> ...

 

```
flaggie +vim-syntax tmux
```

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/flaggie", line 25, in <module>
> 
>     sys.exit(main(sys.argv))
> ...

 

```
eselect locale list
```

 *Quote:*   

> Available targets for the LANG variable:
> 
>   [1]   C
> 
>   [2]   POSIX
> ...

 

```
emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.51 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.14.83-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

```
eselect python list
```

 *Quote:*   

> Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:
> 
>   [1]   python3.6 (fallback)
> 
>   [2]   python2.7 (fallback)

 

```
eselect python set 1
```

 *Quote:*   

> eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:
> 
>   [1]   python3.6
> ...

 

```
tail /etc/portage/make.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"
> 
> PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

 

```
emerge ca-certificates -v 
```

-> même messages d'ereurs

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.Last edited by y351 on Fri Jan 11, 2019 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Il y a une incohérence entre ton choix de locale (fr_FR.utf8) et ce qu'on retrouve dans la sortie de ton emerge --info (LC_ALL=C).

As-tu bien exécuté:

```
root #env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 après avoir choisi défini ton choix d'une locale en UTF-8?

Que te renvoie la commande 

```
locale
```

?

Note: Le guide de localisation déconseille de définir LC_ALL

----------

## y351

Bonjour,

Il semblerait en effet que les variables locales que j'avais définies soient la cause.

J'avais ajouté des exports de mon shell, historiquement, pour des sorties de logs en langue de Shakespeare (enfin, je crois) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG=C
> 
> LC_ALL=C
> ...

 

J'ai finalement enlevé les variables de python target ; ce nétait pas nécessaire.

Merci pour l'aiguillage.

----------

